
Einstein's Fridge (audio) - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06z2x0j
======
DanBC
> In the late 1920s Einstein was working on a grand unified theory of the
> universe, having given us E=mc2, space-time and the fourth dimension. He was
> also working on a fridge.

> Perhaps motivated by a story in the Berlin newspapers about a family who
> died when toxic fumes leaked from their state-of the-art refrigerator,
> Einstein teamed up with another physicist Leo Szilard and designed a new,
> safer refrigerating technology. And so it was that in 1930, the man who had
> once famously worked in the patent office in Bern was granted a patent of
> his own. Number: 1, 781, 541. Title: refrigeration.

> Phillip Ball explores this little known period of Einstein's life to try and
> find out why he turned his extraordinary mind to making fridges safer.

BBC radio puts out some great documentaries about scientists.

